# *Post Your Scary Pictures*



## Ramodkk

Hey everybody, title says it all, post any pictures that *you took* and that in some way give a "scary" feeling. They don't have to include actual ghosts or anything like that  as long as they include some aspect of weirdness, sadness or not-happyness to them, you all get what im saying  ...I hope.

Here we go:


----------



## Quiltface

i win


----------



## Kesava

ramodkk said:


>



you might wanna get yourself some furniture. its becoming popular these days


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Is that someones face in the middle window of the last photo?



ramodkk said:


>


----------



## quagmondo23

Quiltface said:


> i win



Haha, thats good!


----------



## Ramodkk

Kuzba said:


> you might wanna get yourself some furniture. its becoming popular these days



Hehe that's my aunt's house she moved there not a long ago and she hasn't got furniture 



g4m3rof1337 said:


> Is that someones face in the middle window of the last photo?



Yep!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Was the face intentional.


----------



## Ramodkk

I'd love to say no, but then I'd be lying.


----------



## Quiltface

Richards sequence shirt was intentional though.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

A couple that my girlfriend took and has shown me, I think they fit well.






Okay.. this one isn't really scary, but I think it has a creepy factor to it.


----------



## teamhex

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Is that someones face in the middle window of the last photo?



Kinda looks like it


----------



## Geoff

Here are two I took at a cemetery:


I honestly don't know what the fog is in this photo, it seems like it's breath from either me or my friend but I don't remember him being on that side of me.






Now heres a weird picture, you can't see anything from the distance, but up close it looks like it could be something (or just my imagination, lol).






Heres the same photo when I zoomed in, do you see a face/mask in the circled area?


----------



## Ramodkk

^ that kinda looks like a face


----------



## teamhex

[-0MEGA-];895111 said:
			
		

> Here are two I took at a cemetery:
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know what the fog is in this photo, it seems like it's breath from either me or my friend but I don't remember him being on that side of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now heres a weird picture, you can't see anything from the distance, but up close it looks like it could be something (or just my imagination, lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the same photo when I zoomed in, do you see a face/mask in the circled area?



I think its fog from your breath. I live in south texas and a few years ago it snowed for the first time in along time so everyone was taking pictures, and half of them showed what looked to be a fog. After everyone having there fun with it I told them what I was thinking all along. It was there breath, taking the picture while exhaling. Lolz


----------



## Ben

Train ride to PA...


----------



## Ramodkk

Bump 

This was taken in Hartsfield-Jackson Airport in Atlanta. It's weird because theres no people and it's supposed to be the most active airport in the world I think.

That lady in the middle gives a little weird theme to it.


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! Nice pictures!

Omar, Get a picture of you in here!


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Haha! Nice pictures!
> 
> Omar, Get a picture of me in here!



That's right! How did I miss that!


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> That's right! How did I miss that!



Oooh, We've got a comedian!


----------



## Punk

[-0MEGA-];895111 said:
			
		

> Here are two I took at a cemetery:
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know what the fog is in this photo, it seems like it's breath from either me or my friend but I don't remember him being on that side of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now heres a weird picture, you can't see anything from the distance, but up close it looks like it could be something (or just my imagination, lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the same photo when I zoomed in, do you see a face/mask in the circled area?




You should work for the paranormal team . you spotted a ghost lol.


----------



## ellanky

"This is some wild freaky s***" Bravo 3, P.A.N.I.C.S.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The woods around my house. It's just gray scaled.








Same image, but gray scaled and negative.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## funkysnair

wow thats freeky-how did the circle get in the pic lol


----------



## 4NGU$

[-0MEGA-];948210 said:
			
		

>



looks like the ghost of frosty the snowman


----------



## techmatch

All are comedy pictures please change the thread title nothing is scary in these pictures.


----------



## Vizy

techmatch said:


> All are comedy pictures please change the thread title nothing is scary in these pictures.



stop getting anal about.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I have a floating orb from my visit to Gettysburg, PA two years ago. I don't have it on this computer though.


----------



## Ramodkk

Well, find it and post it!


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> I have a floating orb from my visit to Gettysburg, PA two years ago. I don't have it on this computer though.


When I went there with my 8th grade class, we went on a haunted places tour.  At once of the places, the guide told us that when people photograph that house, the photos either come out black or don't come out at all.  When I got the pictures developed, lone behold I actually had a few black photos and I never found the photo of that house.


----------



## Ramodkk

Creepy!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I left the image it's regular size for clarity. It's just above the right end of the mantle.
WARNING: HUGE IMAGE

P.S. It's the Jenny Wade House and Museum I was in.


----------



## voyagerfan99

If you don't believe in the paranormal, then you are a SKEPTIC!


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> I left the image it's regular size for clarity. It's just above the right end of the mantle.
> WARNING: HUGE IMAGE
> 
> P.S. It's the Jenny Wade House and Museum I was in.



Thats a nice orb you have there, I love shooting photos in haunted places.

I'm still skeptical though about it being an actual paranormal event, or if it's just dust that is reflected by the flash and magnified in the lens.


----------



## Sir Travis D

This is what scares me...


----------



## Bob Jeffery

omg L M A O !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

